# [email protected] Genesis Compatibility List



## Black_Heart -- Genesis Compatibility (May 10, 2018)

I've noticed there's a lack of compatibility lists for the [email protected] Genesis/Mega Drive (specifically the console. There's a big list for the handheld). I figured I'd start this thread for anyone that wants a compatibility list. I only have a few Genesis/Mega Drive games, so anyone else that has an [email protected] Genesis/Mega Drive, please feel free to contribute.

*I highly recommend listing what year/model your system is, as the compatibility is different with each model.*

If it's the home console, say (_Date), home_
If it's the handheld, say _(Date), handheld_
If it's the HD Flashback, say _Flashback _or _HD_

*Compatibility List:
*Note: Any model, but the HD Flashback, can't save. So any games with batteries will not save, requiring you to play in one sitting or never turn the console off. HD Flashback can save games.*
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 *- *Works *(2013, home) Apparently doesn't work on the 2018 release of the HD Flashback, don't know if anyone else can confirm; Possibly crashes when getting the third chaos emerald. Will need to further investigate.
*Sonic 3 & Knuckles *- *Not Working *This is an issue with all [email protected] consoles. The way the emulator reads cartridges makes it impossible to recognize Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It will either only read Sonic 3 or only Sonic & Knuckles. There's a slight chance it will read both together, but it's very slim and usually requires messing with the cartridge.
*Mortal Kombat* - *Works *(2013, home) Crashes when fading out of the Game Over screen. 
*Mortal Kombat 2* - *Works *(2017, home)
*Mortal Kombat 3 *- *Works *(2017, home)
*Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3* - *Works* (2017, home)
*Primal Rage - Works* (2017, home)​*Tazmania* - *Works* (2013, home)
*Puyo Puyo 2* - *Works *(2013, home)
*Street Fighter II Turbo *- *Works* (2017, home) Doesn't recognize 6 button pad.
*Genesis 6-Pak* - *Works *(2017, home)
*Zombies ate my Neighbors* - *Works* (2017, home)
*TMNT Hyperstone Heist* - *Works *(2017, home)
*Lotus Turbo Challenge - Works* (2013. home)
*F22 Interceptor - Works* (2013, home) Surprised this one works, as 3D games supposedly don't work on this console.
*Hit The Ice - Not Working* (HD, 2018)
*John Madden Football 93* *- Not Working* (HD, 2018)
*Madden 94 - Not Working* (HD, 2018)
*Ms. Pac-Man* - *Works* (2013, home)
*Jurassic Park* - *Works* (2013, home)
*Paperboy* -* Works* (HD, 2018)
*Batman Forever* - *Works* (2013, home)
*Streets of Rage *-* Works* (HD, 2018)
*Streets of Rage 2 *- *Works* (HD, 2018)
*Streets of Rage 3 *- *Works* (HD, 2018)


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

It's ridiculous that this console can't play Sonic 3 - arguably the most iconic game on the system.


----------



## Black_Heart (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> It's ridiculous that this console can't play Sonic 3 - arguably the most iconic game on the system.


But it can play Sonic 3. I listed it as working. You simply can't save your data, so you have to play it in one sitting.
You, however, can not play Sonic 3 & Knuckles. You'll have to play Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles separately.


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Black_Heart said:


> But it can play Sonic 3. I listed it as working. You simply can't save your data, so you have to play it in one sitting.
> You, however, can not play Sonic 3 & Knuckles. You'll have to play Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles separately.


Okay - but doesn't lack of save data sound broken?

Or was that the case with the original?


----------



## Black_Heart (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Okay - but doesn't lack of save data sound broken?
> 
> Or was that the case with the original?


Any model, but the HD Flashback, can't save. With a game like Sonic 3, it isn't so bad since the game is about 2-3 hours long, depending on how good you are. Sonic 3 has a battery back up so you can save. The [email protected] Firecore emulator simply has no way of accessing the battery. It's the same reason multicarts and flash carts won't work on the system. 
RPGs are where lack of saves sucks. I purposely avoid getting Genesis RPGs because of this. If I really wanna play something like Phantasy Star, I'm better off with the PS2 remakes anyways. Better graphics, UI, music, and actual in-game CGs. Of course, that's just Phantasy Star. If there's a Genesis RPG I can only play on Genesis, then I'll just emulate it.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope this list becomes more expansive.

All I know is I read Virtua Racing will not work but I have not personally tried it.


----------



## Casey-Strange (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi, I saw this on reddit via a google search.
I'm not sure if this was released in Europe and I kind of was under a rock during it's initial release. I own a Genesis Model 1 but my AC adaptors are both bricked. Would love to play my Sega CD. After putting them away for a few weeks, I came across this at Gamestop while chatting with an employee about how badly the PS classic tanked and how the NES/SNES classic were doing so well.  When I explained to him my Genesis situation, he pointed this out to me. I all ready have an NES Classic and not fully interested in the SNES Classic (yet) but I immediately saw it could run Genesis carts. It made me put my cheap 1 dollar EA games I was going to buy away and get this instead.  I am aware of the sound issues at the time but I don't care. I can play some of my Sega games upscaled on HD, it's a deal breaker until I can get some AC adaptors and hook the original thing up to my old CRT.

Anyways here is the info on my model:
Model #: FB3680
Batch Code: D10708

On a very rare occurrence, I was able to get it to run Sonic 3. But at the time of this post, no dice.

Rich of ReviewTech said in his review and showed proof that his model crashed during background issues with Stage 6 of Castlevania: Bloodlines.  I just beat the game on Expert mode earlier with John Morris. No issues.

He showed issues with sound occurring on Sonic the Hedgehog 1.  my model sounds fine.

There is some issues with sound on my model and it's evident during the sound test in Shinobi III.
But overall, it's not a bad investment. I am unware of the system specs as I hear they  vary model to model. But mine does have an SD cart port, is powered via mini USB and of course displays HDMI.
I have tested all of my carts on this console, which are not many to begin with, and so far most of them run fine. And yes, all 3 Streets of Rage games seem to work on here but I have not fully played through them to confirm further details.
I even tested games I had that are all ready pre-loaded onto the console.  With the exception of 1, each of them that I own seem to work. Including both retail and not for resale copies of Sonic the Hedgehog 2. I do not own Sonic 1 at this time.  Surprisingly, Family Feud loaded up the fastest of all my carts.  The load times on this thing bug me when dealing with carts, I am not sure if it is dumping and pre-loading the rom or not. If I find out it is,  it will leave a sour outlook on my semi-positive view of this console.  It can run original 3 button Genesis controllers but it won't read 6 button ones as AtGames would rather you use their wireless pads which are not bad but are clearly cheaply made. The Z button sticks out and it's weird.  Sega Master system controllers won't work which sucks because there are Master games pre-loaded as bonus games on my model including Snail Maze, which means a copy of the Master System BIOS is on this console!

Incompatible games are:
*Shadow Dancer: The Secret of Shinobi *(Ironic because it is pre-loaded on the darn thing!)
*Hit The Ice (Taito)
John Madden Football 93 (EA)
Madden 94 (EA)*
_Sonic The Hedgehog 3_ (Will run sometimes but most of the time it won't.)


This post makes me want to go thrifting for Sega Genesis games now.


----------



## dcuk7 (Jan 12, 2019)

If you just want to play your actual cartridge games reliably you should get something like a Retro-bit Super Retro Trio Plus. Being the in US, you are lucky to be able to get the new Mega Retron HD by Hyperkin. That thing looks great compatibility-wise, can use original controllers and isn't it something like under $50 over there?

Also, I'm finding that my 2018 Flashback console has a lot of issues recognising cartridges (rather, it will try to load the cartridge but it isn't selectable after loading). The 2017 seems much more reliable in that regard!


----------



## Casey-Strange (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey, I've had that same problem too. (Sonic 3!)
Sometimes, if the game is incompatible, it won't even bother trying to load the cartridge. It's a real bother. 
I'm glad the update was released around Christmas. It's awesome.

I saw the thread regarding two CFWs on here that might be useful.

Lurking it like mad and some things still are not clear to me. So many pages to go over.
But something about Sega CD games..
Hey I can load the BIOS on my SD card but am having trouble figuring out how to load the game. 
How is this supposed to work with downloads that are ISos, seperate audio tracks, CUEs, etc. ?


----------



## Kiflow (Jul 4, 2019)

Black_Heart said:


> I've noticed there's a lack of compatibility lists for the [email protected] Genesis/Mega Drive (specifically the console. There's a big list for the handheld). I figured I'd start this thread for anyone that wants a compatibility list. I only have three Genesis games so far (another one will come in the mail in a few weeks), so anyone else that has an [email protected] Genesis/Mega Drive, please feel free to contribute.
> 
> *I highly recommend listing what year/model your system is, as the compatibility is different with each model.*
> 
> ...


*Paperboy - Works* (2018, Flashback)


----------



## BettyBoop91 (Aug 22, 2022)

I bought the Sonic cartridge for my console and Sonic 2 which features Tails. Sonic 2 works brilliantly but obviously doesn't save your progress where as, Sonic 1 does not work at all! I bought the cartridge 2nd hand so it could just be the cartridge but disappointed was an understatement.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

Ive seen this shitstain for years clogging up my local target, I HAVE one of these things, like the portable one with the SD card without the controller lag BS, the emulator on theses have trash sound and speed issues, your better off emulating the genesis on PC than use this shitstain of a console....... 80 games my ass, OVER HALF OF THESE GAMES ARE BY AT&GAMES AND NOT SEGA


----------

